# router bit recommendations for lap joints



## joepep (Apr 7, 2011)

Hello,

I'm new to the forum and relatively new to woodworking in general. I have been making a medicine cabinet to replace one that the wife has grown tired of. I decided to use mitered lap joints and since this is a "learning" experiment as well as I'm trying to build something useful for my wife, I have created them with a hand router and on my router table using a 3/4" straight bit. 

While I'm satisfied with how they came out (and prefer doing them on the router table more than by hand), I recently read a recommendation in "Woodworking with the Router" that a mortising bit (in addition to a straight bit and 1/2" and 3/4" pattern bits are good for routing lap joints.

Any advice on which bit(s) is/are best for routing lap joints? And, if it were a good option, where and what type of mortising bit would I purchase?

I have made a few visits to the local Woodcraft store and this is where I purchased most of my routing gear.

Thanks in advance,

Joe


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Joe

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Joe, Welcome.
All the bits you listed are basically the same. Any of the bits will do the same job as long as the cutters are along the bottom for a flush bottom cut. The only difference in a mortising bit is they are usually a shallower version as they usually only need to machine the depth of hinges. Some come with a top bearing like a pattern bit, some are available without the bearing so you can use a template guide. All the bits you mentioned come in different diameters.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

James points out one of the basic differences in bit design that is helpful to grasp early on. That is, some bits are designed to cut from the side (e.g. the typical "straight" bit), and some are designed to cut all the way across the bottom, as well. This difference is often characterized as non-plunge and plunge, respectively. Both types are useful in different applications. Spiral bits (up-spiral and down-spiral) are another variation.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

For a little more purchase and ease of assembly, I use a 1" x 14 degree dovetail bit.
They're a dime a dozen, lots of bottom cutting relief, use garden variety, nothing special.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Just a suggestion, as it would be quicker and easier if you decide to go just square lap. Any rabbeting bit would do it. You just need to set the depth exactly to 1/2 the thickness of your wood and the bearing will guarantee the width of cut. If you wanted to just touch the edges on the face with a chamfer bit after, you would have a joint that looks like bevel edge tongue and groove.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

Lap joints are very easy to put in place with a simple jig you can make and use on the router table.. 

Here's a shot or two of the jig and the bits you can get cheap, you can see more in my uploads>>>

======



joepep said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new to the forum and relatively new to woodworking in general. I have been making a medicine cabinet to replace one that the wife has grown tired of. I decided to use mitered lap joints and since this is a "learning" experiment as well as I'm trying to build something useful for my wife, I have created them with a hand router and on my router table using a 3/4" straight bit.
> 
> ...


----------



## joepep (Apr 7, 2011)

Thank you.


----------

